# Three kingdoms TV series...



## chongjasmine (Apr 16, 2014)

Just want to recommend a series I really enjoy.
The three kingdoms series is very exciting.
I really enjoy it. It is a bit like the game of throne.
The first 10 episodes may not be that exciting, but from the 11th episode onwards, it is quite fun to watch.

You can watch it here:
Three Kingdoms (2010) Episode 1 Part 1/4 [English Subtitles] - YouTube


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Now, this sounds familliar, would this particular three kingdoms be quite a popular setting?


----------

